# Life Expectancy.



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

In case you want to know how old you'll get (maybe) as per the gov.... 
www.ssa.gov/cgi-bin/longevity.cgi 
Looks like I'm good till I turn 87.1; then I'm on borrowed time.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Micheal said:


> In case you want to know how old you'll get (maybe) as per the gov....
> www.ssa.gov/cgi-bin/longevity.cgi
> Looks like I'm good till I turn 87.1; then I'm on borrowed time.





Micheal said:


> In case you want to know how old you'll get (maybe) as per the gov....
> www.ssa.gov/cgi-bin/longevity.cgi
> Looks like I'm good till I turn 87.1; then I'm on borrowed time.


90 years. Not going to happen for me. 5 heart operations and lungs going.


----------



## Witch's Broom (Dec 23, 2017)

88.1 for me.

One can only hope for a healthy and long life, but...


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

This is funny! I posted my age and they give me 4 years and a month or so; (92 +) Ha, I've noticed portents of impending doom already. I'm not afraid but I'm going out, as one of my predecessors said, reluctantly.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

88...not sure I want to live that long, although relatives have lived until 103. My baseline is quality of life. Hate boredom.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

mine say 82 , I better get busy with only 21 years left.
those numbers are about as useful as lotto numbers.

looks like most of you get more than me , who do I complain too about how unfair life is.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

85, but I only budgeted to 81. Someone needs to take care of me for 4 years.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

101pigs said:


> 90 years. Not going to happen for me. 5 heart operations and lungs going.


 think positively 101. one of my husbands had all that and more but he still lived to 97 or so. I'm hoping to get to 100 myself. most of my people did. only if I'm still in good shape though other than that. if I have to depend on other people I'd rather go now. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

90 but you can't go by this if they don't take into account your health , lifestyle or family history. how can they know anything with just the birthdate. I'm with WM quality of life. I also hate boredom ~Georgia


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

86.1 years here,so 27 more years to go. Hum. The website did say that the guesstimate doesn't include family history, your health, where you live etc.and of course family history. That's okay with me - unless I'm in poor health or worse in poor mind. Then I'd rather not live that long.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

88.1 for me....but I figure if the women in my family have lived into their mid 90"s, I should be good to go for a few years past what the government thinks


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

85 for me however,I have plans for 100+. I know, best laid plans, right?


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Of coiurse you all know that as you reach that targeted age the statistics change---For example, when Alida reaches her target at 88 the formula will push out to ninety something.

I expected to die young---Dad died at sixty one. Go figure.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Oxankle said:


> Of coiurse you all know that as you reach that targeted age the statistics change---For example, when Alida reaches her target at 88 the formula will push out to ninety something.
> 
> I expected to die young---Dad died at sixty one. Go figure.


My Grandfather died at 60. His sons lived passed 89. The two girls lived to be 88-90. Go figure.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

87.4. I figured I make it to 90 at least.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Didn't check on the life expectancy site....just know that both of my parents lived til 93, so that is what I budgeted for.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Well didnt go to the gov site. But averaged the age of death for my parents grandparents . looking like 77


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I got lucky, I'm not only going to live to be eighty five, my gender was listed among the options!


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

The calculator says 88 yr for me but my Dad died at 80 yr and I was told my mother died at 79 yrs. If genetics is a factor I only have six or seven years left as I am already 73 yrs. So I will be here as long as God wants me here! I better get busy and do all those things I have been putting off for so long just in case the calculator is wrong and genetics win!


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Mine says 87.5 years. For hubby it is 84.6 years.
It looks like they go by a average for people with the same birthday as you.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Mine says 82.2, but my Dad (who is 78 years old), says 88.9. I believe this site is taking the average of all people, while some are obviously dying in middle age, or even as a child, so the older you get, the statistical chances of living to an older age, are greater.


----------

